# Buying a car for Uber Select & Uber XL



## tutsieroll

Hello everyone, 

I am looking to buy a new car to drive for Uber, preferably something that would fit both Uber Select and UberXL. There are a couple of SUVs with a pair of extra seats in the back that would fit both categories perfectly, but I would also like to get your opinion on this. Which car do you think is optimal for these two categories in terms of price, MPG, etc? Any feedback is appreciated. 

Thanks! 

Best, 

tutsieroll


----------



## Cableguynoe

Something used. I hope you're not really planning on buying new car. Not a good idea. Do some real research here and you'll understand why.


----------



## UberDez

Look at your market and buy the cheapest select eligible suv that has 3 rows. Most markets that's a 2008 Volvo Xc90 3.2 fwd. Good thing about this car is it will get 20mpg and is mechanically reliable most pro lessons these cars have are electrical type issues. The 3.2 engine is pretty solid to 300k to 400k miles 


Now if you're buying this suv for yourself and uber is gonna be a side gig, get what u want. 
I drive a 2014 Explorer sport and do xl and select, I get around 23mpg doing mostly Airport rides so probably 70% of my miles are highway


----------



## tutsieroll

Thank you for the responses! UberDezNutz, that's a solid point, but 2008 seems a little too old, maybe? I am concerned that if I get a 2008 or 09 vehicle, it will no longer be eligible in a year or so, since Uber is constantly updating those requirements to make sure that their drivers have the newest cars possible. And yeah, to add some context, I am actually planning to use the vehicle exclusively for Uber. Your thoughts?

Thanks!

Best,

tutsieroll


----------



## UberDez

tutsieroll said:


> Thank you for the responses! UberDezNutz, that's a solid point, but 2008 seems a little too old, maybe? I am concerned that if I get a 2008 or 09 vehicle, it will no longer be eligible in a year or so, since Uber is constantly updating those requirements to make sure that their drivers have the newest cars possible. And yeah, to add some context, I am actually planning to use the vehicle exclusively for Uber. Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> tutsieroll


So 2008 is the bare minimum for select, however if you keep a higher rating and go into the hub, you can get an extension. They approved my 07 bmw for another year of select even though i haven't done an uber ride in it in almost a year.

I only say get an older one and turn around and sell it after you rack up 40k miles, for those years of cars 40k doesn't do much to the value of the car. If you get a good deal you can probably sell the car 1 year and 40k miles later for roughly the same price you bought it for eliminating the depreciation factor a bit. The newer the car the higher the depreciation per mile. Also trust me after a year of full time ubering you're probably gonna be bored and or disgusted with your car


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Omg. Omg. I read your post. And it brought a smile to my face
As much as u want u to get an obscenely expensive car to uber with. I feel bad. U may have kids. Or cats n dogs. Who are going to be really upset ehen u drive that car into the ground. Go upside down on yoyr payments or worse become homeless

Its really. Really not a smart decision. 
Like. Seriously. Borrow a friends bucket. And try this for s bit vefore u do something u may regret. 

Seriously. Just peruse this site. 
This isnt an uber lyft fan club. There are some people who are still fans but now. NOW. This is a. Im disgusted with what happened to rideshare club and each new week. There is an added layer of disgust discussed and we oooh and aaaah it.

Seriously. Think about your cats.


----------



## tutsieroll

Skepticaldriver, haha I appreciate your concern. I've been driving for Uber and Lyft full-time for the almost two years now. I have some friends who also happen to drive full-time and they insist that buying a newer car is better. Are we missing something here? Why is buying a new car so bad if rideshare driving full-time?

And yeah, I don't have any cats. I would love to have one though.



UberDezNutz said:


> So 2008 is the bare minimum for select, however if you keep a higher rating and go into the hub, you can get an extension. They approved my 07 bmw for another year of select even though i haven't done an uber ride in it in almost a year.
> 
> I only say get an older one and turn around and sell it after you rack up 40k miles, for those years of cars 40k doesn't do much to the value of the car. If you get a good deal you can probably sell the car 1 year and 40k miles later for roughly the same price you bought it for eliminating the depreciation factor a bit. The newer the car the higher the depreciation per mile. Also trust me after a year of full time ubering you're probably gonna be bored and or disgusted with your car


Yeahhh, that actually makes sense. But what if I am driving full-time?


----------



## Uber Shenanigans

Extremely stupid to buy a new car for uber


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Bad return in investment. Too nuch initial depreciation. 
Basically. Pyt a dollar sign on everything. Try to get most from the least. V


----------



## UberDez

tutsieroll said:


> Yeahhh, that actually makes sense. But what if I am driving full-time?


If you're driving part time get a newer car if that's what you want but if you're planning on driving full time buy an older cheaper car. Look at your markets requirements and find which cheaper cars qualify for both xl and select. Like I mentioned in most markets a Volvo xc90 3.2 fwd qualifies also Lincoln mkt can be had cheap since they're not very popular


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Volvo xc90
Yeah sure. If its for your daughter and u want her to be safe. 

Why tf would u recommend that car? Oh. So it qualifies for xl and select.

Thats so effin stupid to consider such an expensive car for this type of work. 

You realize the limited no of fares for those categories wouldnt give u a good roi 

Are you people high?

That og uber black guy summed it up when he chewed out that uber ceo.

All fares are in the crapper. The select market is extremely saturated One would rarely get that. The xl can sustain but only in an economic xl. Which excludes many. 

Sure. Buy a heap. End up forking repair after repair. 

Or maybe youre right. Im obviously on the wrong thread. I was looking for the good car suggestions for good net profit one. What i found is the how to break even after a years time of bustin your hump thread.

Everyone wants to roll in a friggin car and only do the xl select plus suv premier lux. They think theyre gonna ball because obviously everyone else is a dumbass. So why not spring for top of the line. Hell. Youre a driver now. Live the jason statham transporter dream. 

Wake up. Smell reality. Fork over a fortune for the slickest ride u can. Bcuz youre smart now. Youre an independent contractor.

Let lyft and uber add your 45k car to their fleet and pimp u for rock bottom prices while at the same time flood the market with every category until yall givin premier rides to other drivers. 

These companies play games.

But the reality is. Some people just have it coming.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

05-07 ford freestyle. Ugliest car on the road!


----------



## Adieu

tutsieroll said:


> Skepticaldriver, haha I appreciate your concern. I've been driving for Uber and Lyft full-time for the almost two years now. I have some friends who also happen to drive full-time and they insist that buying a newer car is better. Are we missing something here? Why is buying a new car so bad if rideshare driving full-time?
> 
> And yeah, I don't have any cats. I would love to have one though.
> 
> Yeahhh, that actually makes sense. But what if I am driving full-time?


Get a 2010 Navigator
Or maybe barebones black 2013 Tahoe for Lyft LUX / SUV (no commercial plates or anything needed)

Budget $12-13k

You guys have some mad cheap Tahoes from gov't surplus, cheapest in the country for some reason

Then get a free cat on craigslist and spend the rest of your extra cash on something else.


----------



## UberDez

Skepticaldriver said:


> Volvo xc90
> Yeah sure. If its for your daughter and u want her to be safe.
> 
> Why tf would u recommend that car? Oh. So it qualifies for xl and select.
> 
> Thats so effin stupid to consider such an expensive car for this type of work.
> 
> You realize the limited no of fares for those categories wouldnt give u a good roi
> 
> Are you people high?
> 
> That og uber black guy summed it up when he chewed out that uber ceo.
> 
> All fares are in the crapper. The select market is extremely saturated One would rarely get that. The xl can sustain but only in an economic xl. Which excludes many.
> 
> Sure. Buy a heap. End up forking repair after repair.
> 
> Or maybe youre right. Im obviously on the wrong thread. I was looking for the good car suggestions for good net profit one. What i found is the how to break even after a years time of bustin your hump thread.
> 
> Everyone wants to roll in a friggin car and only do the xl select plus suv premier lux. They think theyre gonna ball because obviously everyone else is a dumbass. So why not spring for top of the line. Hell. Youre a driver now. Live the jason statham transporter dream.
> 
> Wake up. Smell reality. Fork over a fortune for the slickest ride u can. Bcuz youre smart now. Youre an independent contractor.
> 
> Let lyft and uber add your 45k car to their fleet and pimp u for rock bottom prices while at the same time flood the market with every category until yall givin premier rides to other drivers.
> 
> These companies play games.
> 
> But the reality is. Some people just have it coming.


Xc90 2008 to 2011 can be had for well under $10k so I don't know where u get it's expensive .Its the cheapest car that qualifies for select ,premier ,xl and plus . Since the title of this post is asking for advice for a car he can do select and xl in that is why I recommended it .its also pretty reliable in the 3.2 fwd model and gets over 20mpg on regular gas

If u have a better cheaper xl select car please share as that's the point of this thread


----------



## tutsieroll

@UberDezNut, Skepticaldriver, Adieu, Well, what do you guys think about Acura MDX 2008-2014? I just checked the prices, and they look pretty reasonable too...



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 05-07 ford freestyle. Ugliest car on the road!


It won't look as bad if you put some rims on it...



Uber Shenanigans said:


> Extremely stupid to buy a new car for uber


Why though?


----------



## UberDez

tutsieroll said:


> @UberDezNut, Skepticaldriver, Adieu, Well, what do you guys think about Acura MDX 2008-2014? I just checked the prices, and they look pretty reasonable too...
> 
> It won't look as bad if you put some rims on it...
> 
> Why though?


Acura MDX is good inexpensive and somewhat reliable xl select car . Stay away from the ones with the electronic suspension it fails and it's crazy expensive to fix . Most of the really cheap MDX have the electronic suspension and the people are unloading them before they fail . Remember with the MDX it requires premium fuel also


----------



## Cableguynoe

tutsieroll said:


> Why though?


 Because you're not going to make a ton of money with Uber. So why would you make that kind of investment?
If it's a car you already owned and don't care about depreciation, then you're good to go.


----------



## emdeplam

Tutsieroll

Ignore the haters. New is the way to go! Caddy or Bemmer! Pax love new and the tips will cover any minimal depreciation. Make sure you only give out waters and not soda and candy or gum under supervision. Go Leather as a pro tip to make vomit disappear. You will love the low maintenance!

Just remember the same boys talking used are the same ones saying I get no tips and spending time at the shop versus on the road making BIG BUCKS!


----------



## tutsieroll

UberDezNutz said:


> Acura MDX is good inexpensive and somewhat reliable xl select car . Stay away from the ones with the electronic suspension it fails and it's crazy expensive to fix . Most of the really cheap MDX have the electronic suspension and the people are unloading them before they fail . Remember with the MDX it requires premium fuel also


Got it. I'm probably gonna start looking for an MDX. Thanks for the info!


----------



## UberDez

emdeplam said:


> Tutsieroll
> 
> Ignore the haters. New is the way to go! Caddy or Bemmer! Pax love new and the tips will cover any minimal depreciation. Make sure you only give out waters and not soda and candy or gum under supervision. Go Leather as a pro tip to make vomit disappear. You will love the low maintenance!
> 
> Just remember the same boys talking used are the same ones saying I get no tips and spending time at the shop versus on the road making BIG BUCKS!


Beamer is a motorcycle Bimmer is a car fyi


----------



## REX HAVOC

Lincoln MKT seats 7 and has leather so it meets the Select/ XL requirement. You can get a 2013 used with 150K miles on it for $12K. They retail new for over $40K.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

emdeplam said:


> Tutsieroll
> 
> Ignore the haters. New is the way to go! Caddy or Bemmer! Pax love new and the tips will cover any minimal depreciation. Make sure you only give out waters and not soda and candy or gum under supervision. Go Leather as a pro tip to make vomit disappear. You will love the low maintenance!
> 
> Just remember the same boys talking used are the same ones saying I get no tips and spending time at the shop versus on the road making BIG BUCKS!


Awesome trolling


----------



## steveK2016

Don't have to buy an older car but i certainly wouldnt want to buy a new car driving full time. Get a gently used car that already lost that initial 20% driving off the lot depreciation.


----------



## Adieu

steveK2016 said:


> Don't have to buy an older car but i certainly wouldnt want to buy a new car driving full time. Get a gently used car that already lost that initial 20% driving off the lot depreciation.


You mean the initial 70% for being 3-4 years old right???


----------



## REX HAVOC

I just talked to the guys at the GL station and they are telling me that they won't approve any vehicles to drive for both Select and XL unless they were grandfathered in from before they changed their policy.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Wow. No cars for select and xl. These cucks want u to buy seperate cars to diversify their fleet. 

Lol. 

What a joke


----------



## UberDez

REX HAVOC said:


> I just talked to the guys at the GL station and they are telling me that they won't approve any vehicles to drive for both Select and XL unless they were grandfathered in from before they changed their policy.


That can't be right , I just added a Select/XL vehicle with a Sel/XL only profile and a Sel only profile 2 months ago . I know some markets won't do a Select/XL only profile which is fine . I usually log in to X/XL/SEL and just ignore X and Pool pings since if I get an airport ride I want to be eligible for Rematch X rides out of the airport so I don't have to go to the holding lot . My acceptance rate is usually around 13-20% no issues ever


----------



## Spotscat

Lincoln Navigator L with 4wd built before 2015. Lincoln Navigator had the 5.4L V-8 engine before the refresh, then in 2015 they switched to the 3.5L V-6. 

Navigator is essentially a Ford Expedition, which shares a lot of parts with the Ford F-150 trucks. They're large and roomy vehicles, and with 4wd you can drive in almost any weather conditions.

They're easy to work on, don't require a lot of maintenance, are relatively trouble-free, and once the initial depreciation has set in, they hold their value reasonably well.


----------



## Adieu

Spotscat said:


> Lincoln Navigator L with 4wd built before 2015. Lincoln Navigator had the 5.4L V-8 engine before the refresh, then in 2015 they switched to the 3.5L V-6.
> 
> Navigator is essentially a Ford Expedition, which shares a lot of parts with the Ford F-150 trucks. They're large and roomy vehicles, and with 4wd you can drive in almost any weather conditions.
> 
> They're easy to work on, don't require a lot of maintenance, are relatively trouble-free, and once the initial depreciation has set in, they hold their value reasonably well.


You mean they don't hold value at all until they've gone from 70k to 10-13k

Which is good

L is kinda huge, Expy/Navi short base is plenty long enough as is...not much trunk space though. But who cares about pax??

Also, why you no like the 3.5L Eco-boost Biturbo??? Good fuel economy and power I hear (I got the 5.4 v8, weaker and hungrier)... or is all that emissions nonsense on the turbos unreliable here, too??


----------



## Spotscat

Adieu said:


> You mean they don't hold value at all until they've gone from 70k to 10-13k
> 
> Which is good
> 
> L is kinda huge, Expy/Navi short base is plenty long enough as is...not much trunk space though. But who cares about pax??
> 
> Also, why you no like the 3.5L Eco-boost Biturbo??? Good fuel economy and power I hear (I got the 5.4 v8, weaker and hungrier)... or is all that emissions nonsense on the turbos unreliable here, too??


I priced a new 2017 L at my local Lincoln dealer, it was a little south of $80K loaded - which means in 2020 if I put about 50-60K miles on it, it will be worth about 1/2 that ($40K). Three more years and I'd be at about 100K miles, and it would be worth about $20K. If I could pick up a used '11 or '12 for about $25K, I'd be able to drive it Uber/Lyft for five or six years before it was deemed to be too old for service.

I like the L even though it is a huge vehicle - plenty of room to put in five people comfortably, plus all their luggage and a cooler of beverage. It's a great road trip vehicle - except it drinks fuel like an underage college girl gulps beer at a fraternity keg party.

The only thing I don't like about the 3.5L Ecoboost engine is in my lowly opinion they're trying to wring too much power out of too little engine. A long time ago I learned "There is no replacement for displacement." It may be able to perform, but before I buy one I'll wait a few years and see how they've held up.


----------



## Adieu

Spotscat said:


> I priced a new 2017 L at my local Lincoln dealer, it was a little south of $80K loaded - which means in 2020 if I put about 50-60K miles on it, it will be worth about 1/2 that ($40K). Three more years and I'd be at about 100K miles, and it would be worth about $20K. If I could pick up a used '11 or '12 for about $25K, I'd be able to drive it Uber/Lyft for five or six years before it was deemed to be too old for service.
> 
> I like the L even though it is a huge vehicle - plenty of room to put in five people comfortably, plus all their luggage and a cooler of beverage. It's a great road trip vehicle - except it drinks fuel like an underage college girl gulps beer at a fraternity keg party.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the 3.5L Ecoboost engine is in my lowly opinion they're trying to wring too much power out of too little engine. A long time ago I learned "There is no replacement for displacement." It may be able to perform, but before I buy one I'll wait a few years and see how they've held up.


You can pick up a 2010 for ~10 grand.


----------



## Lawlet91

i bought my vehicle for 2500 so i am fine with the miles i throw on it. cant depreciate too far lol


----------



## Spotscat

Adieu said:


> You can pick up a 2010 for ~10 grand.


I've been looking on CarGurus - there's a white '13 L 4wd with about 69,000 miles on it in Overland Park, KS (KCMO 'burb) that they're asking $32K for. It's a little newer than I want, and a little more than I want to spend, but... maybe it would be the last vehicle I'd buy. (Unless I find a 2009-10 Pontiac Solstice GXP coupe -)


----------



## Adieu

Half the real new price for a 4.5yo truck?

Far too much


----------



## manymancruz

emdeplam said:


> Tutsieroll
> 
> Ignore the haters. New is the way to go! Caddy or Bemmer! Pax love new and the tips will cover any minimal depreciation. Make sure you only give out waters and not soda and candy or gum under supervision. Go Leather as a pro tip to make vomit disappear. You will love the low maintenance!
> 
> Just remember the same boys talking used are the same ones saying I get no tips and spending time at the shop versus on the road making BIG BUCKS!


Or better still you can have two used car under uber for example a 2008 prius and a 2004 minivan. One good thing about this is that you don't have to spend a huge sum of money at a time to buy an expensive car. Secondly cars break down all the time even a brand new car. When that happens you have a spare car to use. This idea works great in college campuses.


----------



## Dude.Sweet.

tutsieroll said:


> Skepticaldriver, haha I appreciate your concern. I've been driving for Uber and Lyft full-time for the almost two years now. I have some friends who also happen to drive full-time and they insist that buying a newer car is better. Are we missing something here? Why is buying a new car so bad if rideshare driving full-time?
> 
> And yeah, I don't have any cats. I would love to have one though.
> 
> Yeahhh, that actually makes sense. But what if I am driving full-time?


New car will have greater depreciation than a used car. You buy a 40k car and put 100k on it in two years it will depreciate 20k. You buy a used car for 20k and put 100k miles on it will still be worth 10k most likely.


----------



## UberDez

Dude.Sweet. said:


> New car will have greater depreciation than a used car. You buy a 40k car and put 100k on it in two years it will depreciate 20k. You buy a used car for 20k and put 100k miles on it will still be worth 10k most likely.


The best way to do it is buy used and sell your car after putting 40k miles on it. The price difference from say 40k to 80k isn't much and 120k to 160k is almost nothing on most cars. Especially if you're a smart buyer. Most my cars I've driven for 20k to 60k miles and sold them for close or more then what I originally bought them for. Even if I took a hit it was a small hit.


----------



## occupant

Select and XL, I don't see any point in buying a vehicle to do both. You'll be looking, on the low and less hoggish on fuel end, at the following vehicles:

Acura MDX (Honda Pilot with leather seats and less interior space, overrated and overpriced)
Buick Enclave (only some markets, this is ideal)
GMC Acadia (only some markets, this is ideal)
Infiniti QX60 (it's basically a Pathfinder with leather, like the MDX it is overpriced)
Volvo XC90 (only on this "cheap" list because the resale is crap on the older generation models through 2014)

On the sucks gas like the engine is made by Hoover and priced like California real estate end you have:

Audi Q7 (I've heard a fuel pump on this runs ten thousand dollars to fix. I spelled that out because numbers don't do it justice.)
Cadillac Escalade (and the longer ESV model, these hold their value until they are two generations old, so 2007 up are still bringing paper)
Chevrolet Tahoe and Suburban (watch out, a lot of these, ex rentals especially, have only SIX passenger seating, and don't qualify for XL or SUV)
Ford Expedition and Expedition EL (5.4L V8 spits out spark plugs like they're poisonous, 3.5L EcoBoost not proving to be much more reliable)
GMC Yukon and Yukon XL (same as the Suburban, but more chrome and usually more gadgets to break, especially gaudy blinged-out Denali trims)
Lexus GX460 (it's a fine vehicle, based on the Toyota Land Cruiser Prado, but teens for MPGs and resale value is too damned good so they aren't cheap)
Lexus LX570 (if you can afford one of these, or the fuel to feed it, you don't have to be Ubering)
Mercedes GL-Class (likewise with the Audi, repeat after me, "you do NOT want to own a German car out of warranty", now say it again)
Nissan Armada (single digit gas mileage, but it's roomy and fairly cheap used because the resale is horrible)
Toyota Land Cruiser (see Lexus LX570 above, but without the extra gadgets, still piggish, still expensive)

I'm sure I missed some, and in some markets the Ford Explorer (Limited trim) and Nissan Pathfinder (Limited, Platinum trims) and others are available as Select but only on 2-3 year old models. And there's other annoyances in some markets. Check the list for Select in St. Louis and the Acura MDX is nowhere to be found. https://www.uber.com/drive/st-louis/vehicle-requirements/

One other note on the Lexus GX460, some models 2017 up will not do XL or SUV because they have six passenger seating with second row buckets. The third row is two passengers only. Lexus is bringing out a three row RX350 which might be better suited for the XL/Select crowd. Not cheap, but better on fuel with a V6.

If your market accepts it, the Acadia or Enclave are the way to go. I recommend 2013-2015 models with 40K-80K miles, one or two owners, not ex-rentals, and make sure to get one with leather. If you get a base Enclave or Acadia SLE with cloth seating, the Katskin kits for leather will run about $900 for all three rows plus installation if you can't do it yourself. And yes, you kinda have to take the seats out to do it right. But even then, a 2015 Acadia SLE-2 with 50K miles will run you about $17,000 and then add $1500 to add leather. That's a pretty good deal for 5-6 years of Select operation. Make sure to run Lyft Premier as well, although I don't think you can toggle Premier only. Haven't looked into it, don't own anything this nice, don't plan on getting anything this nice.

Some markets allows 2008 and newer for Select. Indianapolis and Savannah I know of, I'm sure there's others. St. Louis only requires 2007.

Another thing to keep in mind, Uber has recently added new verbiage to vehicle requirements. It says seats and seatbelts must be FACTORY INSTALLED. To wit:

*uberXL*
Seat extra passengers-and earn higher fares-with your high-capacity vehicle.

Additional requirements​
4-door vehicle with independently opening passenger doors​
Have 7 factory-installed seats and seat belts​
Working windows and air conditioning​
No vans, box trucks, or similar vehicles​
No taxi cabs, government cars, or other marked vehicles​
No salvaged or rebuilt vehicles​
No aftermarket seating modifications, such as installed seats, seat belts, or BedRyder systems​

So if you buy say, an ex-police Chevy Tahoe (with no third row because it was a police vehicle and it was deleted at build so they could install equipment or gun racks or shelving or whatever) real cheap at auction, and go to a junkyard and add the third row, you're not getting XL rides because your VIN#, once decoded (easily done online) shows the vehicle was originally built with no third row. I've previously told people this is a great idea. It is NO LONGER a great idea.


----------



## RideshareGentrification

The fact that u called two of the least expensive qualifying cars (infiniti qx60 and acura mdx) over priced is insane and then what's even more insane is reccomednig the Acadia and Enclave which not only blow transmission at an alarming rate they also burn head light bulbs that require bumper removal to replace, electrical issues and transfer case failure


----------



## occupant

RideshareGentrification said:


> The fact that u called two of the least expensive qualifying cars (infiniti qx60 and acura mdx) over priced is insane and then what's even more insane is reccomednig the Acadia and Enclave which not only blow transmission at an alarming rate they also burn head light bulbs that require bumper removal to replace, electrical issues and transfer case failure


Show me a non-salvage titled MDX or QX60 under $20,000 with decent miles that is 2014 or newer. I'll wait.

Higher trim levels of the GM crossovers include LED headlights that don't fail like that. If you bother to take it apart, do the LED upgrade.

If you're eating transmissions, try changing the cooler and all lines during a replacement. Get a 100k warranty while you're at it. GM and Jasper both offer it.


----------



## RideshareGentrification

I bought a 2013 jx35 (same thing as a qx60) under 100k fully loaded for $14,500 in Denver one of the highest priced places for used cars

I looked at a 2012 Acura mdx 85k miles fully loaded for $11k
Chose the Infiniti because the third row is 100x better and fuel economy is 23mpg on regular compared to about 18mpg on premium in the acura 

Its not my favorite car but it drives easy and pax love it and super cheap to operate also a few of them with over 300k with no major repairs. The 14 and 15 qx have transmission issues but the early 2013 don't. They will eat ball bearings but those are cheap and easy

Also the 2010 and up Lincoln navigators don't have the spark plug issue


----------



## azndriver87

tutsieroll said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking to buy a new car to drive for Uber, preferably something that would fit both Uber Select and UberXL. There are a couple of SUVs with a pair of extra seats in the back that would fit both categories perfectly, but I would also like to get your opinion on this. Which car do you think is optimal for these two categories in terms of price, MPG, etc? Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> tutsieroll


Black on Black: 
2012 Buick Enclave
2012 Acura MDX
2012 volvo xc90

you can get these under $15,000 (buick enclave around $11,000)

you can drive these cars for Uber XL, Uber Select, Lyft Plus, Lyft Premier, Lyft Lux, Lyft SUV



RideshareGentrification said:


> I bought a 2013 jx35 (same thing as a qx60) under 100k fully loaded for $14,500 in Denver one of the highest priced places for used cars
> 
> I looked at a 2012 Acura mdx 85k miles fully loaded for $11k
> Chose the Infiniti because the third row is 100x better and fuel economy is 23mpg on regular compared to about 18mpg on premium in the acura
> 
> Its not my favorite car but it drives easy and pax love it and super cheap to operate also a few of them with over 300k with no major repairs. The 14 and 15 qx have transmission issues but the early 2013 don't. They will eat ball bearings but those are cheap and easy
> 
> Also the 2010 and up Lincoln navigators don't have the spark plug issue


yah and your payments is nearly $1000 a month, your depreciation is nearly $30,000 in the first year


----------



## RideshareGentrification

azndriver87 said:


> Black on Black:
> 2012 Buick Enclave
> 2012 Acura MDX
> 2012 volvo xc90
> 
> you can get these under $15,000 (buick enclave around $11,000)
> 
> you can drive these cars for Uber XL, Uber Select, Lyft Plus, Lyft Premier, Lyft Lux, Lyft SUV
> 
> yah and your payments is nearly $1000 a month, your depreciation is nearly $30,000 in the first year


What? None of that makes sense lol

My payment is just over $200 a month and since the car was only $14.5k how can it depreciate $30k lol.


----------



## azndriver87

RideshareGentrification said:


> What? None of that makes sense lol
> 
> My payment is just over $200 a month and since the car was only $14.5k how can it depreciate $30k lol.


oh i misread, i thought you bought it for under $100,000 brand new back in 2013


----------



## RideshareGentrification

azndriver87 said:


> oh i misread, i thought you bought it for under $100,000 brand new back in 2013


Oh shit no these cars are only $40 to 50k brand new


----------



## Highland Hauler

Glad i don't have to worry about Select in my market. My $2000 Grand Caravan does great forX and XL and i hope to buy another one shortly in the $3000 range and keep two so i won't be off the rails while one's in the shop. Select isn't a real good match for our rural area anyway.


----------



## Adieu

azndriver87 said:


> Black on Black:
> 2012 Buick Enclave
> 2012 Acura MDX
> 2012 volvo xc90
> 
> you can get these under $15,000 (buick enclave around $11,000)
> 
> you can drive these cars for Uber XL, Uber Select, Lyft Plus, Lyft Premier, Lyft Lux, Lyft SUV
> 
> yah and your payments is nearly $1000 a month, your depreciation is nearly $30,000 in the first year


I got just one problem with all this, I reaaaally want a damn navigator for some reason...


----------

